# Allrounder Laptop für 800-1000€ wechselbarer Akku



## Akkulader (5. März 2018)

*Allrounder Laptop für 800-1000€ wechselbarer Akku*

Moin Leute!

Ich suche einen >15 Zoll Laptop mit einer SSD und einem wechselbaren Akku(!) für ca. 800-1000€.
Er ist vor allem für Office, Bildbearbeitung (nur n bisschen die Urlaubsbilder auffrischen - nix aufwendiges) und keine aufwendigen Spiele (Football Manager).
Klar wäre auch eine möglichst lange Akkulaufzeit von Vorteil und Windows 10 sollte dabei sein.

Könnt ihr mir da vll weiterhelfen? Der Markt ist echt so unglaublich unübersichtlich :/
Wäre euch sehr dankbar!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Akkulader (5. März 2018)

*AW: Allrounder Laptop für 800-1000€ wechselbarer Akku*

Lenovo ThinkPad E570 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Was haltet ihr zb von dem?


----------



## airXgamer (5. März 2018)

*AW: Allrounder Laptop für 800-1000€ wechselbarer Akku*

Zu alt. Wenn dann das E580.


----------



## Akkulader (6. März 2018)

*AW: Allrounder Laptop für 800-1000€ wechselbarer Akku*



airXgamer schrieb:


> Zu alt. Wenn dann das E580.



Da ist der Akku leider nciht mehr wechselbar


----------



## airXgamer (6. März 2018)

*AW: Allrounder Laptop für 800-1000€ wechselbarer Akku*

Geht es dir darum zwei Akkus zu haben für längere Laufzeit oder generell um die Ersatzteilbeschaffung?

Den Akku im E580 kann man unter Verlust der Garantie schon ausbauen: https://download.lenovo.com/pccbbs/mobiles_pdf/tp_e580_e585_hmm_en.pdf (Seite 77) 
Neue Akkus habe ich noch bei keinem Händler gesehen, was aber schlicht daran liegen dürfte, dass das Gerät erst seit wenigen Wochen auf dem Markt ist. 

Gebraucht kommt nicht in Frage?
Sonst würde ich mal Richtung gebrauchte T540p / T550 schauen.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (9. März 2018)

*AW: Allrounder Laptop für 800-1000€ wechselbarer Akku*



Akkulader schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> Ich suche einen >15 Zoll Laptop mit einer SSD und einem wechselbaren Akku(!) für ca. 800-1000€.
> Er ist vor allem für Office, Bildbearbeitung (nur n bisschen die Urlaubsbilder auffrischen - nix aufwendiges) und keine aufwendigen Spiele (Football Manager).
> ...



=> ASUS X550VX-DM687T silber Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der hat noch einen wechselbaren Akku und ist auch sonst ganz gut ausgestattet. Liegt auch in deinem Budget


----------

